# For sale: rafting items, kayak items and camping items.



## Powderpinhead (Jun 28, 2005)

Cleaning the shelves off and hoping to help others out in this time of very limited supply of gear. All of the items are in really good shape, they are just not being used anymore.

I have a 66" NRS foot bar and low pros. SOLD

A pair of 4" NRS oar stands. SOLD

Rocket Box- Red- never used by me. SOLD

A little 10lb propane tank and connection hose. (There actually maybe some propane in the tank) SOLD

REI roll a-table. SOLD

Igloo Marine cooler with a cool little snap on pad to sit on. I am guessing it is a 60 to 80 quart cooler. Very clean. SOLD

Three folding chairs. Two are REI and the other is an Eagle Creek I think. All three for $30.00

Three camp pads. Two are the original style therma rest and the other is a 3" REI pad. Comfy. All three for $40.00

A IR Lucky Charms spray skirt. The size is a standard cockpit and a large tunnel. Used once. The tunnel is too big for me. $50.00.

A carbon Blue Pool paddle. (not shown) 193cm with a 30 degrees offset. $50.00

Everything is price for pick up and most of these items wouldn't ship real well either. Pick up will be in the SW part of the Denver Metro in Roxborough. Send PM if interested in anything. Thanks for looking.


----------



## bgarnick (Nov 16, 2006)

Would you ship the two LoPros if I paid shipping? I am in Bozeman MT. The bar could be given away,


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi. I will PM. I live in evergreen and can head over any time. Would like the raft frame parts - will take all.


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

bgarnick said:


> Would you ship the two LoPros if I paid shipping? I am in Bozeman MT. The bar could be given away,


I'm in Bozeman and I would take the bar


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

Ill take the NRS parts and the tank, I'm local and can get them tonight
Robert 303-907-5100

I have a 66" NRS foot bar and low pros. $20.00

A pair of 4" NRS oar stands. $10.00
A little 10lb propane tank and connection hose. (There actually maybe some propane in the tank) $25.00


----------



## Powderpinhead (Jun 28, 2005)

zercon said:


> Ill take the NRS parts and the tank, I'm local and can get them tonight
> Robert 303-907-5100
> 
> I have a 66" NRS foot bar and low pros. $20.00
> ...


----------



## aperks (Dec 21, 2020)

Powderpinhead said:


> Cleaning the shelves off and hoping to help others out in this time of very limited supply of gear. All of the items are in really good shape, they are just not being used anymore.
> 
> I have a 66" NRS foot bar and low pros. SOLD
> 
> ...


I would take the Roll a table and live in Denver.


----------



## Powderpinhead (Jun 28, 2005)

PM me your contact info and we will set something up. Thanks


----------



## redyard (May 9, 2021)

I am a new user so can't PM...
Sorry for short notice...any chance my parents can come get these today? give me a call or text 303-818-8937. They live in roxborough and are coming to my house in carbondale today so it'd work great. I know it's Mothers Day so no worries if it doesn't happen. Thanks!


----------



## redyard (May 9, 2021)

redyard said:


> I am a new user so can't PM...
> Sorry for short notice...any chance my parents can come get these today? give me a call or text 303-818-8937. They live in roxborough and are coming to my house in carbondale today so it'd work great. I know it's Mothers Day so no worries if it doesn't happen. Thanks!


duh....I mean buy rocket box and cooler. Thanks!


----------

